# Towel Bar, Toilet Paper Etc



## doko (May 2, 2005)

Spent a couple of weeks trying to find a good lightweight towel bar, toilet paper holder and hand towel holder. Finally found some good command adhesive hooks and a nice toothbrush holder.

Then







I decided to put the hamper together (the one under the sink in bathroom) I figured the plastic pieces in the bottom of it was to create a frame for the hamper - duhh> what did I find







a toilet paper holder, towel bar, toothbrush holder and hand towel bar.

Did anyone else get these, and were they already put up?
If not , did you decide to use them or toss them.
They have screw holes, but I would presume the towel bar was not meant to be screwed into the shower wall, so where was this thing meant to go.

Didnt see screws with the pieces, but then looking throught some other drawers in the kitchen I found some tiny screws with threads, but no point - ie not your typical wood screw or machine screw, ?? any ideas

In the same drawer I found a flat thin metal piece with multiple holes, and some very odd looking keys (silver, long)

Any clues to this stuff would be helpful
Excuse my ignorance in advance.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hi Doko,

I think most of us don't use those "extras". I finally tossed mine out. I did buy a towel hook at the hardware store that matches the Outback hooks and screwed it into the wall to the left of the sink. It's for a hand towel.

Welcome to the forum! action

Walter


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Hi Doko: I think the "keys" are for removing the radio in the event it needs to be repaired. At least that's what the tech told me when we did the PDI. Can't help you with the other things. Mike


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

In our bag of "goodies" we found the hand towel holder and the toilet paper holder insert with no sides to insert it into! You seemed to have hit the jackpot with all of your do dads! I figure that our lack of items was due to the "Keystoned" employees...









Seriously though, I did end up putting the items up, but only because i'm a stickler about things just hanging around. My understanding is that a lot of people don't use them.


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

we didn't use them. although we didn't receive a toilet paper holder. we opted for matching hooks for towels and a brushed nickel toilet paper holder. as for them not hanging them up we were told that it's due to left/right handed preference ( especially with the toilet paper holder.







)

Amy action


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

doko action

we found the extra's in the hamper as well.

the dealer installed them for us when we took the trailer in to have some minor issues dealt with. they did a good job on the instalation.









darrel


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I mounted our towel rack ONTO the med cabinet, hanging it from the botom. Thank God for Superglue.







I had to cut it to make it shorter, but it's handy there, and I didn't make holes or stick to the wall. TP stays in the cab besides the potty. Threw the rest away. I don't think I got one of those "keys". hmmm


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

We took our time and studied the various places to put these things and ended up tossing them as well. Just doesn't work in the 21RS. We leave the tp on the shelf and use the handle by the door/tub to put a hand towel. The towel by the kitchen sink usually ends up on the back of the dinette seat. We also put one of the "twist to fit" type of shower rods over the tub to hang the wet towels etc. Can be moved easily.
H.


----------



## doko (May 2, 2005)

thanks for the input.
I think I'll junk the towel bar and use a tension rod as roladdict mentioned.
I'll have the dealer put up the toilet paper holder by the GFI outlet or on the door (whichever the boss decides), and I'll have them put the towel ring over the sink.
The toothbrush holder looks like junk - we'll toss it.

see ya on the road action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My dealer never asked and I asumed I would find them loose. Wrong, he installed the toilet paper holder in the floor of the shelf without a door ( opening is about top of seat height.) I t is physically impossible to get while sitting there. Since I did not want to see holes if I removed it , I removed the dowel and stuck 2 roles on the dowel supports. 
Towel holder the mounted to wall above right side of sink. It is too low cause if you put a towel on it, it hits the sink..........Think, think, think.

I was not going to hang either...........too late.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I also found the goodies to install if I choose...... Mine are still in the hamper.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ours were not installed and in the hamper. The dealer said 99% of the people that buy trailers don't like them where the dealer puts them so they just leave them loose. We did not install them as we had other ideas for all of those bathroom accessories.

The long keys are for releasing the stereo as mentioned by one of the earlier posts.


----------



## Ciel2333 (Nov 18, 2021)

doko said:


> Spent a couple of weeks trying to find a good lightweight towel bar, toilet paper holder and hand towel holder. Finally found some good command adhesive hooks and a nice toothbrush holder.
> 
> Then
> 
> ...


I didn't use them because I bought some "equipment" in advance. I would not like to drill to make some damages so I choose the adhesive products: a _*stick-on towel holder*_ and an _*adhesive toilet paper holder*_. Hope this would help.


----------



## Junynear Lyzzahh (6 mo ago)

My walls are covered with tiles, so I don't like to drill things.so I choose the adhesive products: An _*adhesive toilet paper holder*_.


----------

